# Oil



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

http://Www.centerforqa.com/gm/dexos2-brands


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Our AMSOIL 5W-40 meets the DEXOS2 specifications but is one SAE viscosity grade higher being a 5W-40 instead of a 5W-30. That being said, we have several members running this oil reporting no consequential effect on fuel economy, which is all you'd technically notice, but proceed at your own risk.


----------



## Chevyman2001 (Aug 14, 2014)

thanks for the list but where can I buy them.......it looks like only online buy and only in UK


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30. Pep Boys carries it. Order online, pick up in the store. If you shop at the right time, you can get some great deals on it. I'm covered for my next 3 oil changes


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

gmpartsnow.com

synthetic blend 
88865157
$5.82 a quart plus 8 dollars shipping ($37.10 total for 5 quarts)

mobil 1 3000 full synthetic
88864041


$6.69 a quart plus 8 dollars shipping ($41.45 total for 5 quarts)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I used the Total Quartz INEO 5W30 oil with good results. I ordered online.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just ordered 12 quarts of Mobil ESP 5w30 on Amazon. Shipped for free. $110. I got sick of looking for a local place....none had the right oil or even good information. They all said their oil met Dexos standard and would be fine for my car. No problem, plenty good...they had no idea what Dexos2 was however.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Use the internet...you can get any oil you want


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Amazon has almost everything.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I used the Total Quartz INEO 5W30 oil with good results. I ordered online.


This is also the oil I went with.


----------



## pro439 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'd use Brad Penn check the internet to see who in your area has it.Check their website for info.There really isn't a "special oil" for these engines just want it as emmission friendly as possible.I do not recommend Mobil at all.Amsoil you have to becareful w/as well as it is to good of an lubricator and can cause the cylinder wall to glaze over loosing the seal and compression or the rings as I had this happend in my diesel truck and race engine


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

pro439 said:


> I'd use Brad Penn check the internet to see who in your area has it.Check their website for info.There really isn't a "special oil" for these engines just want it as emmission friendly as possible.I do not recommend Mobil at all.Amsoil you have to becareful w/as well as it is to good of an lubricator and can cause the cylinder wall to glaze over loosing the seal and compression or the rings as I had this happend in my diesel truck and race engine


I'm familiar with Brad Penn as it's refined not far away from me. They make some of the best oils you can buy but do not make an oil appropriate for the CTD no matter how you slice it...They make an emissions friendly heavy duty diesel oil that's 15W-40. Too heavy for CTD. I'm going to look at the data sheet now, I bet you it's only 1.0% sulfated ash as well...as many of the heavy duty diesel oils for big trucks aren't as low as oils designed for light duty diesels with modern emissions systems.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yup Sulfated Ash content of Brad Penn Heavy Duty Premium Plus Diesel engine oil is 0.97% which is too high along with being far too heavy of a viscosity at 15W-40.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

pro439 said:


> I'd use Brad Penn check the internet to see who in your area has it.Check their website for info.There really isn't a "special oil" for these engines just want it as emmission friendly as possible.I do not recommend Mobil at all.Amsoil you have to becareful w/as well as it is to good of an lubricator and can cause the cylinder wall to glaze over loosing the seal and compression or the rings as I had this happend in my diesel truck and race engine


That has to be the first time I've heard of cylinder walls glazing with our oils. What oil exactly did you use? We have dozens if not hundreds. We have guys running our diesel oils at 15000-35000 oil drain intervals for hundreds of thousands of miles. We also have a few running it in this motor and half the FB Cruze community running it in their 1.4 and 1.8 including one at over 150k. 

The DEXOS2 specification will specify a maximum limit to volatility and emissions control compatibility. The DPF is not something anyone here wants to replace.


----------

